# GCC Vinyl Cutter



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

GCC Expert 24 Vinyl Cutter Plotter - Cutting Plotter - eBay (item 280403366102 end time Oct-04-09 07:04:20 PDT)



I never heard of this cutter before, and curious if anyone has it or had it.

What's your experience with this cutter?

Was this company supportive in helping you set up?

How many times did it give you problems?

The reason for these questions is because this company offers a one year warranty and guarantees a 10' cutting length. Something i couldn't do with the cutters from US CUTTER.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't see where it mentions contour cutting which to me is an important feature.


----------



## chuyxx (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello, I've one of those Expert24, and it is working extremely well for me, it is really quiet compared to other same priced cutters. I've done up to 15' with no problems.
it doesn't have contour cutting, but unless you are cutting printed decals, it is not necessary.
it does have an error indicator, that doesn't allow it to cut outside the vinyl by mistake. and this eliminates the waste.
I've seen some chinese plotters claiming 800mm/s and this GCC with only 400 is way faster.
I use it as a secondary cutter, being a graphtec my primary. but I can asure you that for the price there isn't anything better.
I have also cut reflective and heat transfer materials with it with no problems.
and now GCC gives a TWO year warranty with it.
I seriously doubt I will spend $1,300 for a cutter again, I rather replace the expert24 every year. if necessary.
a ten year old cutter it is a ten year old cutter it doesn't metter if it is a roland graphtec or summa.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Can it cut very small letters precisely? Can you show us some of your work you've done with this cutter?


----------



## chuyxx (Nov 28, 2009)

OK, here are some scanned decals that I just made to try to give you an idea.
on the letters I think you can go a little bit smaller than a quarter of an inch, however if you reach 1/8 you will struggle to weed it just like it happened to me.
while the 1/4 were really easy to weed.
(remember that this decals were made on an intermediate calandrated vinyl).
and the other decal of course you can go smaller I just post it because it was the decal that I was working on when I read your question.
I hope it helps.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

From what I understand the the GCC is made in Taiwan and not China.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Ya, that's nice. Look's nice and clean, how about the software, is it user friendly? Thank's for sharing.


----------



## chuyxx (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello, is my again, I was teaking the cutter settings and came up with really small size lettering. it actually impressed me to see letters this small being cut. 
I weed them in one piece.
the largest letters on top are less than 1/4" imagine the small ones!
weeding could be better if you take your time, I was just doing it to test the cutter potential.
actually GCC is from taiwan, but they opened a factory in china. and there is where they make all of their cutters and engravers.damn I'm starting to sound like a GCC representative. haha


----------



## chuyxx (Nov 28, 2009)

I have only used with FlexiSign Pro. the software came with the driver already.
it is really easy to use, and instead of a lcd screen on the plotter it comes with the VLCD software that lets you modify pressure, speed, size and things like that. on your screen. (or you can do it directly on flexi).


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

So flexi sign pro comes with the cutter package? Those small cut's are very impressive. Look's like uscutter has a competition now. lol

Thank's for sharing chuyxx.


----------



## chuyxx (Nov 28, 2009)

yes flexipro8 does come with the driver for it and it automatically lets you modify your cutter settings.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not familiar with the GCC cutter first mentioned but I do know they are a quality cutter. I have a PumaIII and it is super. you can go to GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer to see more info. and yes they are made in Taiwan. their info is:
*Headquarters* 
4F, No.236, Fu-Te 2nd Rd., Hsi Chih, Taipei Hsien, 221,
Taiwan 
Tel : +886-2-26946687 
Fax :+886-2-26946875 
[email protected]


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Quite a few companies offer the higher end GCC cutters as private label units. They are a quality brand to date, will be interested to see this one in action.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Well unfortunately there customer service and support is by far the worst i ever seen. I asked them if i placed a bid on one of there cutters will i get a discount on shipping since im a few miles away from them i can just go pick it up. 

They said yes absolutely, we will give you a discount for so much, so i said fine sounds great and i tell them that im a member of the t-shirtforums and i will be posting a review for there cutter here and if it is what they said it is i would highly recommend them and i also ask them for there phone number so i can ask more questions before i place the bid. Well i guess i should of never said that because after that they never responded back and they even kept declining my offer. 


I emailed the guy through a friends compute (pretending i was someone else) and asked him to give me his number so we can talk more about the cutter and he says that they only respond by email.. So i tell him how in the hell are people suppose to do business with you like that, people are wasting a couple hundred dollars on your machine and you can't even provide them with a number?? He says im only a reseller of this machine i don't provide support...

So then i start thinking why in the hell are you selling a cutter that you can't provide support?? It doesn't make sense..

So please for anyone trying to buy a cutter, make sure your vendor can provide you with the support needed or at least guide you in the right direction to one that can help.

Be Aware of the vendors selling these GCC Experts 24" cutters on ebay, they don't seem like they know what the hell there selling.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

ambitious said:


> Be Aware of the vendors selling these GCC Experts 24" cutters on ebay, they don't seem like they know what the hell there selling.


That's GCC's fault for allowing anyone with a resale license to distribute their products. To bad because it seems to be a good cutter but has little to no support in the US. Looks like they do offer limited support after the sale if you register the cutter on their web site.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Nvr2Old said:


> That's GCC's fault for allowing anyone with a resale license to distribute their products. To bad because it seems to be a good cutter but has little to no support in the US. Looks like they do offer limited support after the sale if you register the cutter on their web site.



Exactly. I still think that it seems like a quality cutter, but the vendors selling it on ebay are really screwing it up for GCC. 

Gcc should really be careful on who can sell there cutters, because if they let anybody that doesn't know crap about cutters sell them, it's going to ruin there good rep.

I would be nice if some of the vendors here on the forum sold them like imprintables, coastal, or best blanks. Someone thats familiar with cutters and at the same time provide support.

Makes me think.... Im probably going to see if they let me sell them, hey i have a business license, resale license and am an established business. LOL its a joke.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

ambitious said:


> Makes me think.... Im probably going to see if they let me sell them, hey i have a business license, resale license and am an established business. LOL its a joke.


That's pretty funny, because when I was looking into GCC recently, they had an advertisement on their web site looking for distributors and it spouted "all you need is a valid resale license" went back again to look for it, but they must have taken it down.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Nvr2Old said:


> That's pretty funny, because when I was looking into GCC recently, they had an advertisement on their web site looking for distributors and it spouted "all you need is a valid resale license" went back again to look for it, but they must have taken it down.



Ha Ha Ha. That is so crazy!! Why in the hell would they do that!!

I can almost guarantee you that they had lots of complaints from customers that bought from ebay. Im sure those vendors won't be out there long. 

In the meantime we found some other distributors here in cali. We will be calling them tomorrow to get some more info on those cutters. My sister in law wants to do wall graphics and with there guarantee 10' length with out losing tracking seems pretty good for the price. 


Will see what happens and i'll keep you guy's updated if she does buy it since im the one thats going to set everything up for her.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Still wondering how the support is going to be from USCutter for their new GCC knock off version, Zencut Green (Puma III) and Zencut Black (Jaguar IV)


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Nvr2Old said:


> Still wondering how the support is going to be from USCutter for their new GCC knock off version, Zencut Green (Puma III) and Zencut Black (Jaguar IV)


I just checked there site. I didn't even know they were selling a knock off version of the puma III. Im sure there support will probably be good since they are very experience with vinyl cutters. But we will wait and see.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have had pretty good support for GCC cutters from GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer The USA contact info is:
*GCC America Inc.* 
323 Paseo Tesoro, 
Walnut, CA 91789, 
USA 
Tel : +1 909 718-0248 
Fax : +1 909 718-0251 
[email protected]

I had a Puma III and now have a Jaguar IV. In looking at the US Cutter green machine/black machine...I am not sure if they are GCC knockoffs or rebranded. Incidently GCC is headquartered in Taiwan but the units are made in China as I under stand.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> I had a Puma III and now have a Jaguar IV. In looking at the US Cutter green machine/black machine...I am not sure if they are GCC knockoffs or rebranded. Incidently GCC is headquartered in Taiwan but the units are made in China as I under stand.


I'm glad you chimed in here Charles,
I stated knock offs but I think USCutters are rebranded GCC since they have been looking for distributors.
How do you like your Jaguar IV cutter? Does the cutter plug in work with Illustrator? With 600 gf available, how much have you actually used and for what materials? I know, a lot of questions, but I have not been able to find answers for them yet.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I cannot seem to get a GCC Bengal to communicate with windows 7! I will have to keep trouble shooting it but the support website seems pretty miserable. Anyone else had these issues and found a good way to get it to work?

Thanks!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Charles, now I remember my other question,
Are you able to operate your Jaguar with usb connection?
Sorry, getting old and forget things a lot.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I cannot seem to get a GCC Bengal to communicate with windows 7! I will have to keep trouble shooting it but the support website seems pretty miserable. Anyone else had these issues and found a good way to get it to work?
> 
> Thanks!


Steven, Have you tried updating to latest driver yet. It says Windows 7 compatible at their download site GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have played around with that driver and thought I had it licked but it just wont seem to communicate with the printer no matter what i do!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Did you join the GCC club for support?
I saw a section on how to properly install the driver, sounds like you already saw that.
Have you tried XP emulation mode if you have it on your version of Windows 7.

I didn't know you came all the way out from New York to attend the Long Beach ISS show this year.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I did register and downloaded all of the drivers and the vlcd file. I can get everything running, just can't seem to get them to communicate with the printer. I will keep searching and trouble shooting. 

I was out in Long Beach and had a great time. I will be back next year for the show also. Are you headed out this way for the Atlantic City show? I will be teaching a class on the versacamm there.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

This is exactly the sort of thing I have been looking into with GCC products. Ease of set up and availability of support.
Good luck on solving your issue, please post back with your results.
btw are you setting up with usb connection?

I'm still trying to absorb all the info I got at L.B. lol. Hopefully by the time I have that straightened out the L.B. show will be back in town again.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

JV... the Jaguar IV works seamlessly with the USB connection. I have not cut anything that needed the extra downforce as the toughest I had cut has been the Rhinestone template material and it works very well. I use blades from www.cleancutblades.com they seem much sharper and last longer than OEM. I had a Puma III and sold to buy the Jaguar IV...only reason is that the Jaguar IV is much faster and quieter...both are quality in my opinion

Edit...forgot to answer one question. I have not tried to cut directly from Illustrator. I have Illustrator but tend to use CorelDraw more. However I have SmartCut Pro 2 from DAS which I use to cut everything. When I design in Corel..cut/paste into SCP and it is a snap. There is plug in for Corel but I tend to use SCP2 anyway...so much more in options etc..No a cheap program but certainly quality


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy Smokes!
Smartcut Pro 2 costs more then the cutter!
I expect it to cut through sheet metal for that price. lol
I suppose it's worth it to be able to cut anything you want.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

hI,

Have a look on your CD for these files:

D:\English_Version\USB Driver

1. Remove
2. USB Setup

Step 1. Double click the remove icon and follow the instructions.

Step 2. Double click the USB Setup icon to install the virtual port.

Once the virtual port is set up you can install the latest driver from GCC club. Then setup your printer. You should see a port 'GCC USB0:' or something similar.

-James Leonard


----------



## Sels.biz (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello T-Shirt Forums, 

I am the dealer that forum member "Ambitious" is referring to concerning his experience with purchasing a cutter on eBay. I feel that I need to give the other perspective.

On 2/13 "Ambitious" asked for a deal because....."Just to let you know im a senior member of http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ if you get me a good price on it i will start a thread in the forum that can generate a lot of sales for you guys...i go by the name of Ambitious on the forum"

We tried to work out a deal but we could not come to an agreement to his satisfaction, he eventually agreed to my terms on 2/19 and submitted his offer that afternoon. 

He then retracted his offer on the evening of 2/19, he then communicated to me at 2:18 in the morning Saturday 2/20...."Just want to let you guys know that you guys have the worst customer service ever. Im glad this deal didn't go through and you can rest assure that thousands of people are going to know about you guys."

I do not understand "Ambitious" above statement as we never even had a completed sale to provide customer service.

So far we have 24 feedback's on eBay...all of them positive. We have sold many more but some times it takes a while for customers to leave feedback.

I do not know "Ambitious" motivation for his posts, I just wanted to present the other side of the story. 


sels.biz


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe selzbiz and ambitious can now take their disagreements private since both sides have had their say. Frankly I am not interested in the 'he said' then 'they said' then 'he said' etc.. In my opinion the forum exists to help members ... and posting of information that alerts us to possible misrepresentations is informative...to a point... but not to be able to get 'great deals' because I am a 'senior member' or I can get you a lot of sales etc

Anyone who buys on eBay has to know there are glitches there and support is not always given...and even warranties are not the same...example...buy a sunie press on eBay..you get 6 months or so warranty/support.....but buy from them direct...you get three years..


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Sels.biz said:


> Hello T-Shirt Forums,
> 
> I am the dealer that forum member "Ambitious" is referring to concerning his experience with purchasing a cutter on eBay. I feel that I need to give the other perspective.
> 
> ...


Your to funny! PM your number. You know thats not how it happened! 

I used my forum seniority to get a good deal! Your full of it! I need your number now!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Geeezz i forgot you don't provide customers with a number. I already reported you to GCC yesterday morning, so im sure they go on you, or there going to.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, Purchased the GCC Jaguar IV for the Stone Stencil System. We have a 2 GX-24's already. Well we have some large orders of vinyl decals and want to use the GCC for the order because of the great tracking it has. Well we start the order and it cuts perfect for about the first 12" across the 24" vinyl roll. Then the left side of the 24" roll looks like it barely even cut it at all? It is like as it tracks across from right to left the blade is going higher and doesnt cut through the vinyl enough to even weed it. So I have a 24" cutter but only the the right 12" of the cutter works pretty much? I have wasted a tom of vinyl already? Please any help with this would be great? 

Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Ok, Purchased the GCC Jaguar IV for the Stone Stencil System. We have a 2 GX-24's already. Well we have some large orders of vinyl decals and want to use the GCC for the order because of the great tracking it has. Well we start the order and it cuts perfect for about the first 12" across the 24" vinyl roll. Then the left side of the 24" roll looks like it barely even cut it at all? It is like as it tracks across from right to left the blade is going higher and doesnt cut through the vinyl enough to even weed it. So I have a 24" cutter but only the the right 12" of the cutter works pretty much? I have wasted a tom of vinyl already? Please any help with this would be great?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hmmm. I do not cut stone stencils, but I have a few thoughts on what may have happened:

Check to make sure your blade didn't get chipped when cutting the stencil. Try a different blade.

Is your cutting strip ok?

Do you have the blade holder mounted/locked in properly?

Have you tried to cut vinyl?

I know these are pretty simple suggestions, but you would be suprised how often simple issues are the cause of problems.

Good luck!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> Hmmm. I do not cut stone stencils, but I have a few thoughts on what may have happened:
> 
> Check to make sure your blade didn't get chipped when cutting the stencil. Try a different blade.
> 
> ...


Yes, All of those things are good. I fixed most of the problem. I had the middle pinch rolled down. DAS said I should only have the outside pinch rollers on the material. I though that was the whole point of the 3rd pinch roller for better tracking?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

So lifting the middle pinch roller up helped?

Something is not right here.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> So lifting the middle pinch roller up helped?
> 
> Something is not right here.


Yeah, That's what I thought? What's the point of the middle pinch roller if you never have it down? I guess the blade was not getting to the vinyl in the middle of the cutter and it was because of the pressure of the middle pinch roller? This does not make since to me. It is still not cutting great though, but it helped by lifting the pinch roller. Won't I lose some tracking ability then?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Yeah, That's what I thought? What's the point of the middle pinch roller if you never have it down? I guess the blade was not getting to the vinyl in the middle of the cutter and it was because of the pressure of the middle pinch roller? This does not make since to me. It is still not cutting great though, but it helped by lifting the pinch roller. Won't I lose some tracking ability then?


That still doesn't sound right to me. 

All indications are that the cutting strip is uneven or that there is something wrong with the carriage on the machine.


----------



## AllCrowns (Aug 20, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has the number to them, I messaged SELS through eBay and my personal email and never got a response. Ive submitted an offer and still no response. I've called the 904 area code on their ad and there is no answer, just the usual cell phone voicemail. It looks like these cutters are good, but how can we get in contact with them? I am really in need of a decent, economical cutter. SINCE WE CANT GET A HOLD OF THESE GUYS, CAN SOMEONE ELSE RECOMMEND US OF ANOTHER BRAND THAT IS DECENT???


----------



## AllCrowns (Aug 20, 2010)

Sels.biz said:


> Hello T-Shirt Forums,
> 
> I am the dealer that forum member "Ambitious" is referring to concerning his experience with purchasing a cutter on eBay. I feel that I need to give the other perspective.
> 
> ...



Can I get your number then please? I have tried numerous ways to contact you with no response, phone, email and message on ebay... We really need a cutter soon and yours is first pick unless someone else on here can tell us of a better brand... Thanks... =)


----------



## gdalts (Jun 7, 2010)

Could you explain to me what contour cutting is? I am about to buy this cutter, and need to be able to cut round shapes (hearts, butterflies, all letters). From the example that you provide it looks like this cutter does that. Are there any pitfalls to this cutter? What SW do you use with it?

Thank you, 
Gillian


----------



## chuyxx (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello, Contour cutting does not have anything to do with cutting round shapes.
this cutter can cut ANY SHAPE, it does not matter.

however it does not contour cuts, that's when you have a printed image and want to cut around the edge of it. plotters with that capability must have optics.

I hope that helps.

I don't understand what SW stands for.

greetings!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

SW = Soft Ware.


----------



## chuyxx (Nov 28, 2009)

I use it with FlexiSign PRO 8.1 SW.


----------



## gdalts (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you !


----------



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

Does this cutter work with a mac? all I see is windows drivers for this product.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If your design is wider than the distance between the two outside pinch rollers, the outer edges will not cut. Your design must fit in the area between the inside edge of the outer pinch rollers. I use all three rollers all the time whether cutting vinyl or stone stencil material. I have the GCC Jaguar IV and use the DAS software.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as I know GCC does not have drivers for Mac....


----------



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks....that sucks, such a large % of professional graphic work is done on macs, i wonder why they wouldn't make it compatible. I would love to buy one of these cutters, but i can't switch to a PC when I have a whole top-notch mac setup at home.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard somewhere that Illustrator for PC outsells Illustrator for Mac by a large margin....As far as the % of Mac being used by professionals graphics folks, I simply do not believe that anymore...But the Mac sales folks keep pushing that agenda and many believe it without much in the way of proof....


----------



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

I can only speak on my experience and area that I work in which is nyc, and i've worked at design houses, ad agencies and retouching houses an they're all mac based. -whatever platform you use, illustartor is a great program!!

Isn't it funny though, that a software driver is holding me back from purchasing a cutter! I wonder how many other ppl out there are dealing with this!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Those high end shops are Mac based but in the "real world" most of us use PCs.....lol.....


----------



## minttobe (Jun 20, 2012)

Ambitious is right, worst company to deal with in America. They have a web site they recomend that you can purchase blades, softwear etc. from. They actually own this site, but will not admit to ownership. I found out thru my credit card company while filing a dispute against GCC America that they actual own Pro Sign Supply. As far as the cutter, it is great. I have the Jaguar IV.If you purchase one get it from Digital Art Solutions. They are a very reputable company and a pleasure to do business with. They also can be found at all the trade shows.
Minttobe


----------



## tammygraphics (Feb 10, 2014)

I know this an old thread... 
But I have questions on a GCC Cutter vs. US Cutter.

I have a USCUTTER Laserpoint 2 50".
I like it - don't love it. I have communication issues with it at times. I also have issues sometimes with the tracking (I think pinch rollers) but anyway... Sometimes I just think it's too big for 80% of the work I do.

I want to get a 2nd cutter to ramp up production during crazy times + to have in case I have a problem. I like the idea of one I can easily move around. So I'm looking at something smaller.

Does anyone have any comparison between the GCC 24" and the Laserpoint from US Cutter? I can get another Laserpoint reconditioned (floor stock) with 2 seats of my current program (SCALP)-- or an MH. The GCC I can package with a heat press from ProWorld. The GCC is $200-300 more.

I have equipment I think I need (want) but this is only a part time thing for me - so I don't want to spend a fortune either. I'm going back & forth with quite a few decisions to make and this is one of them... 



Tammy


----------

